# How to contact AIB re ATM machine



## snowy (6 Aug 2006)

hi everyone, does anyone know where i can contact aib reagrding their atm machines

breifly, i used one of their machines in a shop and it said there was a fault and the transaction was cancelled but now the transaction is showing on my statment. 

ive googled but came up with nothing, any help would be appreciated


----------



## liteweight (6 Aug 2006)

*Re: how to conatct AIB re atm machine*

Just ring your own bank and they should follow it up for you surely.


----------



## Na Sciortáin (6 Aug 2006)

*Re: how to conatct AIB re atm machine*

This happened to me last August and I rang Aib and told them what happened they never reimbursed me .  As far as I remember they said that I should try and talk to the shop owners why I'll never know,  I should have followed it up but I thought they would credit me at some stage.


----------



## snowy (6 Aug 2006)

*Re: how to conatct AIB re atm machine*

thanks everyone, i rang my internet banking number and they said to contact my own branch on tuesday. 

i really just wanted to repor it formally asap so aib can see i noticed it immedialtly. the telephone call to my bank has been logged so should have it sorted quick, i hope . its a good bit of money


----------



## hotlips (6 Aug 2006)

*Re: how to conatct AIB re atm machine*



			
				snowy said:
			
		

> thanks everyone, i rang my internet banking number and they said to contact my own branch on tuesday.
> 
> i really just wanted to repor it formally asap so aib can see i noticed it immedialtly. the telephone call to my bank has been logged so should have it sorted quick, i hope . its a good bit of money


 
I had a problem a few months ago where I had requested 400 but the machine only dispensed 350. The last note which came out was folded over so there was obviously some kind of mechanical problem. I went to an AIB branch where I filled out a form especially for ATM issues. This was sent to my branch for investigation. They checked the machine records and were able to tell me how much was dispensed in the transactions before and after mine. Apparently, everything reconciled fine and there wasn't 50 extra in the machine at the end of the day. As a goodwill gesture, they refunded me the 50 but they said everything looked fine on the records and it appeared that 400 had been dispensed.
My guess is that the next person who used the machine received an extra 50. 
So, in your case, either a discrepancy should show up on the machine records, or the person after you got lucky and got your money. Regardless, you should definitely make your complaint in writing and keep arguing your case until you are reimbursed.
Good luck.


----------



## howareya (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: How to conatct AIB re atm machine*

I had that problem only a month ago.  The ATM machine took ages to dispense money and after about a minute it said error no cash dispensed and issued a receipt stating the same.  I checked my bank account straight away and it showed the money going out and coming back in straight away.


----------



## comanche (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: How to conatct AIB re atm machine*

I had the same thing happend PTSB ATM in fairview took money from my acc. Contacted the branch in fairview & my local BOI. They sorted it out between them. They should know that the ATM didn't tally in the same was a cash register does. Get on to them asap and don't let them fog you off. 

If you are getting fogged off make sure to note down details of conversations, time of calls, who you were talking to so that you are effectively able to follow up. If you  don't get satisfaction talk to the branch manager...

This should be simple for them to sort out. Don't let them away with it - you pay enough in bank charges & interest as it is without giving them free money!


----------



## connorp (9 Aug 2006)

*Re: How to conatct AIB re atm machine*

HAd a similar problem with a TSB machine a few years back. Went to my own bank (BOI) and told them the story. They followed up with TSB who confirmed from reconcillation that the money was not issued. My acount was credited within a few days.


----------



## snowy (28 Sep 2006)

*Re: How to conatct AIB re atm machine*

hi every one, just an update. 
Two months down the road and the bank have refused to refund the money as they claim the atm in question had a balanced account that day. Ive been onto the financial regulater and theyve reccommended lodging a formal complaint with the bank and then a complaint with the ombudsman. 

has any else done this and got results. ?
its not the money anymore its the bank saying its a "fraudulent claim" thats getting to me.


----------



## hanorac (28 Sep 2006)

Do those machines not have CCTV? or is that just on tv?


----------



## snowy (28 Sep 2006)

i used a machine in a store so they have no cameras.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Sep 2006)

Do you mind me asking how much is involved?

_[Edit: Sorry, just saw this now...]_


snowy said:


> its a good bit of money


 
Write to them requesting a 'disputed transaction' form and full details of their internal complaints procedures so that you can refer the matter to the Ombudsman (you can't do this until then). Indicate that you take grave exception to the implication that your claim is not genuine, that you will be closing all your accounts — _and_ your partner/parents/siblings/grannies/friends, etc. etc. — and referring the matter to your legal representatives.

Should soften their cough.


----------



## momomo (28 Sep 2006)

This happened someone I know, and they told them if they didnt sort it they would pull all their business, plus their parents accounts from the bank.  It was sorted a week later


----------



## snowy (8 Oct 2006)

*a quick update*

result!! 
the bank contacted me and apologised for the dreadful customer service. i got the missing money back and a enormous bunch of flowers for the delay

thanks everyone for the advice


----------



## vector (9 Oct 2006)

snowy said:


> hi everyone, does anyone know where i can contact aib reagrding their atm machines
> 
> breifly, i used one of their machines in a shop and it said there was a fault and the transaction was cancelled but now the transaction is showing on my statment.
> 
> ive googled but came up with nothing, any help would be appreciated



Write a paper letter to YOUR branch and send it by REGISTERED POST
include all the facts, and conclude by offering them the solution

wait 2 weeks and you'll have the money, and possibly a template paper letter from some dept in dublin notifying you that EUR x has been lodged to your account


----------



## Nolan (10 Oct 2006)

Hi there, I had a similar problem last month with an AIB atm.   I'm a BOI customer and I used an AIB atm and it kept coming up my card could not be read so I let a lady behind me use it and then I tried again after her and it worked for me then.  Somehow she managed to take €560.00 from my a/c, I contacted BOI and after 3 weeks they said AIBs atm tallied and no errors showed up and to them it looked like I withdrew the money so AIB would not refund my money.  BOI said my only option was to report in to the guards and contact the ombudsman.  

€560 is a lot of money to me but seriously is it worth my while going to the ombudsman? Its my word against AIB!


----------



## liteweight (10 Oct 2006)

I would definitely go to the Ombudsman. That is a lot of money. I thought an ATM would only allow you to draw out a certain daily allowance of approx 200.


----------



## Nolan (10 Oct 2006)

Seemingly my limit is €700!!!! Don't know how its that high, I've since reduced it down.   I was more or less told by BOI that its my word against AIB and that their atm showed up no errors and it definitely looked as if I took the money out.


----------



## moneyhoney (10 Oct 2006)

Nolan said:


> Hi there, I had a similar problem last month with an AIB atm.   I'm a BOI customer and I used an AIB atm and it kept coming up my card could not be read so I let a lady behind me use it and then I tried again after her and it worked for me then.  Somehow she managed to take €560.00 from my a/c, I contacted BOI and after 3 weeks they said AIBs atm tallied and no errors showed up and to them it looked like I withdrew the money so AIB would not refund my money.  BOI said my only option was to report in to the guards and contact the ombudsman.
> 
> €560 is a lot of money to me but seriously is it worth my while going to the ombudsman? Its my word against AIB!



Nolan,

Sorry to say this but it looks like you were a victim of a scam.....a device is fitted to machine that records your card details and then when she went up to the machine she withdrew the money from your account. I am not saying this is def. what happened, but it sounds like it. In which case, you're unlikely to receive compensation from AIB or the Ombudsman.


----------



## Nolan (10 Oct 2006)

I think you're right, I won't get the money back.  I'll be a lot more careful in future. Its just so annoying.


----------



## liteweight (10 Oct 2006)

I'd still contact the Ombudsman. That's a lot of money to lose without a fight.


----------



## snowy (10 Oct 2006)

FAO nolan
i contacted the financial regulators helpline. They gave me loads of advice. the aib also said the atm machine i ued tallied and i still got the money....eventually .  PM me if you need more details. Im on line most evenings


----------

